# How Often Do U Feed



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

how often do u feed your adult rhom? how much and often will they want to eat


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Once a week...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd feed the Rhom more than once a week, but maybe smaller portions


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm talking about an adult Rhom (+10")... i fed him twice a week when he was smaller...


----------

